# Narrow Combination Carseats



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

I need to move my baby out of the bucket and into the Britax Convertable that my 2yo (nearly 3) is sitting in.

I have a Cosco Safety 1st Apex 65 Booster that my 4yo sits in.

In order to fit 3 across in my small SUV, I really need to find a *narrow* carseat. I could either move the 2yo into a new seat or the 2yo into the 4yo's seat, and the 4yo into a new seat. It doesn't really matter . . .

The problem is that the seats with growing room (like the Apex) are too wide! All the narrow seats either have no growing room (2yo is tall) or they are only boosters, and I want 4yo in a combo carseat with a 5-point harness.

Any advise on *NARROW* combination carseats????
Thanks!
--LEE


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I moved my 4 year old into a Sunshine Kids Radian 65 so we could fit 3 carseats across the back of our Murano. He is FF in the Radian, both my girls are rear-facing in Marathons.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I moved my 4 year old into a Sunshine Kids Radian 65 so we could fit 3 carseats across the back of our Murano. He is FF in the Radian, both my girls are rear-facing in Marathons.

The radian is the narrowest seat on the market.


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Kia Rio with 3 seats across... The only way it works we have discovered is with a Sunshine kids radian in the middle. We love it and it fits from 5lbs to 33lbs rear facing.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Radian is the narrowest seat on the market, but it is not a combination seat.

Narrow combination seats include the Graco Cargo (which does NOT make a good booster) and the Evenflo Chase. Both only harness to 40 pounds.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

afaik, like the pp mentioned, there aren't any narrow combo seats that harness to a very high weight/height.

I had bought a Chase hoping that it would be the last carseat i bought for DD1, but she outgrew it in height (and would have done so in weight shortly thereafter) when she was about 4.5 yo and i still wanted to keep her harnessed for a while longer. So i ended up buying a Radian 65. They are both the exact same width at the base, but the Radian has a much higher harness height and weight limit so she still fits in it at nearly 5.5 yo, though will probably outgrow it in height by this time next year i imagine (she's got a very long torso and has been growing like crazy lately). so when she outgrows the Radian, she'll move into a Graco Turbobooster, which i'm OK with as she'll be probably 6.5 at that point and already rides in a high back booster very responsibly in her dad's truck.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry I confused Combo and Converible seats.

I also thought she was looking for a new seat for her 2yo... is the 2yo still rf?


----------



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

2yo (3yo next month) is FF in the convertable that I need to put the baby in.

The new seat could be for either the 2yo or the 4yo. It doesn't matter.

BUT the 4yo must be in the middle because she is the only one who can buckle her own seatbelt.

I remember looking at the Radian a few months ago, and I found it had very mixed reviews. Also, it is very pricey. The Apex is only $110-130.

I _*really*_ want a seat that harnesses past 40 pounds. And I much prefer the idea of a combo seat, so I won't have to buy yet another car seat . . .

If they just made the Apex about 2-3 inches narrower, it would be perfect!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't know what a combo seat is. Our 5-yo is pretty tall and is in the Sunshine Kids Radian 80. It is very narrow. I was worried about height recently but checked it and he still has an inch to go on the shoulder height. *It is rated for 5-pt harness to 80 lbs.* He will run out of height before he gets near the weight. I think he will make it to past his 6th bday still in this 5-pt harness seat







When he gets too tall for it he will be in a booster.


----------



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

A combination car seat is a 5-point harness FF seat that can also be used as a belt positioning booster seat.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

The Britax Frontier is significantly narrower than the Marathon, and is also quite a bit narrower than its nearest competitor, the Graco Nautilus.

It's wider than a Radian, and I don't know how it compares to the Chase, but you might want to try it out. (Not sure who sells it brick-and-mortar though.)


----------

